# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  أواه لو تغرد أنفاسك بقطرة ندى

## الوسادة

مستلقياً فوق حقائب الذكريات
أفرك أصابع المواجع 
لتنسلخ الحروف على منابر الورق 
فيغرد الحرف في بحر ألاشتياق 
(همسة ألم حسيتها بصدري)



حارس خزائن الحب 
لايعرف الا لغة الفراق
فكنت بين حدين
أما أن أخرج مني أو مني يخرج أنا




أطمأني فحروفي لازالت بيضاء
لم تمسسها نازعات الوجد
ولم تتكدس أوتتكلس في قعر السكوت 
أرتل تلاوات الامل لعلها تدغدغ حرقة الالم
كـ أنشودة المطر شيدتها أصابعي لتكون نقية كأنا






أجحاف تمرد على طبيعة الانقياد 
رسم ملامحي في شلالات شمس
تعكس صورة العمق المتفجر في بقعة ضوء
بدلت رائحتي التقليديه برائحة أخرى
لعلي أبقى هارباً للخلف لاجدك في الامام منتظره 
حينها سأفرش مصيري بين يديك
فقد تصلحين مامزقته اظافر الانتظار





أسألي عني
أبحثي عني
فأنا خلف فيوق أسمي أختبي
بمفردي في مرأب الذكريات أخلخل الحنين اليكـ




أسألي عني
فأنا 
محنط الحظ
مزروع على عتبات الحلم المجتث الرحيق




بين فواصل القلب تجلجل روح قابعه
تعج بتموجات الاثر
تزورني فتشهقها مسامات جسدي 


نحو عروقي المتشربه جدول الذكريات
لتقف على أسوار قلبي تعبق برائحة الحنين
ترسم الانس بعد أن اعتراني وحش القفار
مترفة النقاب تعشعش معي 
على سهاد النعاس وخلب يسرح بي
بين الفناء والشرفات 



متى ستمطرين 
لتطفئي نار المسافات والمدى يحترق
والاحاسيس ملكومة موغلة بالكلام
تنفلت من بين الاصابع لتحتضر


أسمعي صوتي بين الاصوات 
حامل لواء الاهات 
أه 
أه 
وأه أه لو يأتي العيد ورياحك لم تهب
تسقي انفاس الوله بندى الاشياق
تخرج مني وتعود محملة بعطر يفوح 
في أرجاء الروح
فتبتل الاحضان بدفء السجايا 
ويغرد الوجد ضحكة خجل
على وتر الاشتياق

وأه أه
لو تغرد أنفاسك قطرة ندى سريعة الانحدار
تقوى أن تتسرب في عمق جفافي
تصفع وجه الانتظار



برزخٌ يفصل بيننا 
يورق الشتات في براعم اليأس
متوسداً حائط البعد يقشعر منه الربيع
يمخر جسد استيعابي ويمضغ اللحظات
يؤرخ الماساه في خاصرة الزمن



حبيبتي
أنتظريني فأنني قادم
حشدت من أجلك جيش من الحروف 
ذات القبعات الحمراء 
متسلحة بعقيدة الولاء
تمتطي صهوة الاغنيات
تهز جذوع المستحيل 
تثقب صلد الصمت العليل



أنا حبيبك الذي غنى لحون المطر 
أنغامها مزركشة بلغة البحر
تتسرب كـ الندى على خد الزهر
أنا الحب الذي يولد بين الاشتياق والاشياق
فينساب كـ كلمه تُضحكُ دمعه
أنا الحب الذي ينفلت بين الروح والروح
يرسم رسمه فوق النسمه
تخدعني الاحلام
تعشقني الالام
ويعود حزني المرير يعرف دربه

وعدتني الظروف
أن تهتم بكِ 
تمشط شعركِ
تمسح دمعتك 
وتكحل عيناك 
بلحن حروفي 
أما أنا حبيبتي
سوف اكون بين أضلعي مسجون كلي في نفسي

سامي الحريري

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]رائعة هدّول .. كلمات رائعة  :Smile: 

تميّز في الطرح والتنسيق والإختيار ..

[/align]

----------

